# The weather vs detailing



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Been away all week. Get up early to wash 4 cars and it's peeing down.

Really disappointed as it's the first chance I've had in ages.

It got me thinking as there must be lots of people out there in a similar situation. I know of a place that people rent ramp and garage space by the hour/day for maintenance; I wonder if there are enough people with car perfection OCD to do the same thing for cleaning/detailing. 

Gut instinct is that it wouldn't be a viable business opportunity in my area but does anyone think they live somewhere that this would work? How much would you be willing to pay for somewhere, clean, dry, well lit and with power/water?

At this moment I'd be willing to pay a grossly disproportionate fee as I stare through my window at some beading that could be better ... :lol:
The sky is black; this is in for hours ...


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I have been out in the pouring rain to wash my ED30 when it has been really dirty & it was the only chance to do so,but i do have a single garage where i can finish it off. I also only do it as a last resort.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If it's just a wash then I'll do it in the rain, I haven't got a garage so I can't wax etc... if it's raining but when the car's dirty a quick wash is better than nothing.


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

Lovely here in North Wales, little bit of cloud so ideal . Not much help to you but thought I`d let you know.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Geordieexile said:


> How much would you be willing to pay for somewhere, clean, dry, well lit and with power/water?


Good question and one that considered a while back. The biggest issue I face is where I live; rural Norfolk. Not only do I have the problem of weather but I also have the problem of the suitable unit being located on a farm, so by the time someone has driven off of the farm, their pride and joy (and my hard work) has just been ruined again!

It's just about the only advantage I can think of of living in a town or city!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I really wish my garage wasn't so small. Could just about squeeze the cayman in but probably wouldn't risk opening the door. I could possibly squeeze out of the clio but no way I'd get round the sides. Perhaps I need to find a good architect ...


----------



## Cloned_boris (May 27, 2009)

I plan ahead & see what the weather forecast would be for the next few days into the week. Only go ahead with the cleaning and waxing if it'll be dry, otherwise I don't bother.

Start on a Fri evening when I'm home form work, quick wash, park back in the garage, then I do 2 coats of wax at 24hrs apart, job done by early Sunday and admire the handy work until it rains & looks like sxxx!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

whats wrong with buying a cheap gazebo, easy to put up and will cover the vehicle if it has sides it will do a more than adequate job and keep you dry as well, I know I bought one a few weeks ago (end of season sale) and it was so cheap it would have been silly not to buy it


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Aww sorry guys I a have a lovely 2 car garage and can clean them inside if it rains, well it hardly ever rains here anyway. 
Feel mean sending this!


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Feel mean sending this!


So you should!! :lol: I was waiting for someone to chip in from the States or Greece


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Aww sorry guys I a have a lovely 2 car garage and can clean them inside if it rains, well it hardly ever rains here anyway.
> Feel mean sending this!


:lol::lol::lol: rotten git!

I do have a gazebo but they're a right pain to put up.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Geordieexile said:


> :lol::lol::lol: rotten git!
> 
> I do have a gazebo but they're a right pain to put up.


My old Gazebo was a nightmare to put up, thats why I bought a new one even though I am a bit hopeless these days the new one is so easy to use its not a problem


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

It's a bl**dy nightmare.
I have no garage or drive. I park my car on a private car park that's used by morons. I live on a road that is very dusty and continually throws dust as I work. The trees by me love to drop bird sh*t, seeds and pollen. Add in all that and a day that the weather is overcast and not too hot or direct sun and I'm at my wits end. If thats not enough, on the days that it all comes together, my fiancée has a tendency to add in "quality time" thing into the mix. 
I want and need a garage.
Enough of my rant.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

kempe said:


>


Dam u kempe....
What does a unit like that set u back in rent?


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

I was looking at renting a unit. The cheapest I could find was £500 per month with a service charge of nearly £8000 a year plus electricity and water bills. And it was only just big enough to get 2 cars in with hardly any room around the sides to work. The next unit up was £1000 a month and £9k in services charges plus bills.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> I was looking at renting a unit. The cheapest I could find was £500 per month with a service charge of nearly £8000 a year plus electricity and water bills. And it was only just big enough to get 2 cars in with hardly any room around the sides to work. The next unit up was £1000 a month and £9k in services charges plus bills.


:doublesho


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Now Kempe that's what I'd love to have use of... Your lucky lucky lucky ......!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

fethead said:


> It's a bl**dy nightmare.
> I have no garage or drive. I park my car on a private car park that's used by morons. I live on a road that is very dusty and continually throws dust as I work. The trees by me love to drop bird sh*t, seeds and pollen. Add in all that and a day that the weather is overcast and not too hot or direct sun and I'm at my wits end. If thats not enough, on the days that it all comes together, my fiancée has a tendency to add in "quality time" thing into the mix.
> I want and need a garage.
> Enough of my rant.
> ...


I must admit that's made me focus a little! I can fit 4/5 cars on my drive so I have plenty of space ... really want a garage though.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> :doublesho


Exactly......so it's nearly £20k out of the company income. Personally i'd rather have that back into the business or in my pocket!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Dam u kempe....
> What does a unit like that set u back in rent?


I think at the moment it works out to about £295 amonth


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone bought one of these yet?
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/clarke-cig1224-heavy-duty-instant-garage-24x1
Not exactly an EZ-up but may be an option that those that don't need to be mobile


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

kempe said:


> I think at the moment it works out to about £295 amonth


Ur kidding right?
Under £300 a month, I cant even rent a single garage round my way for that


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

use to be able to rent a single garage for 26 quid a month on the estate


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

dillinja999 said:


> use to be able to rent a single garage for 26 quid a month on the estate


Ah but what estate?
Still cant get over how cheap kempes unit is. If I could find one like that around here id get it just for my weekends pretending to be a detailer


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Geordieexile said:


> I really wish my garage wasn't so small. Could just about squeeze the cayman in but probably wouldn't risk opening the door. I could possibly squeeze out of the clio but no way I'd get round the sides. Perhaps I need to find a good architect ...


You can't walk round a Clio  what kind of garage do you have?!?!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Ur kidding right?
> Under £300 a month, I cant even rent a single garage round my way for that


Let you in on a secret I dont rent :thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Callummarshall said:


> You can't walk round a Clio  what kind of garage do you have?!?!


It's getting out of it that's hard; the 3 door models are a swine because the doors are so long. My garage is in a block round the corner and is really small. It's rubbish :-(
I'd need to park right over to one side so could only get down the side I squeezed out.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

fethead said:


> It's a bl**dy nightmare.
> I have no garage or drive. I park my car on a private car park that's used by morons. I live on a road that is very dusty and continually throws dust as I work. The trees by me love to drop bird sh*t, seeds and pollen. Add in all that and a day that the weather is overcast and not too hot or direct sun and I'm at my wits end. If thats not enough, on the days that it all comes together, my fiancée has a tendency to add in "quality time" thing into the mix.
> I want and need a garage.
> Enough of my rant.
> ...


If I were you, I would just give up I think. You defo have the odds stacked against you!

Chin up Fella, I'm sure it will all come good soon....

:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

kempe said:


> Let you in on a secret I dont rent :thumb:


I said it before, and ill say it again. 
Damn u kempe.... im really really jealous mate


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Ah but what estate?
> Still cant get over how cheap kempes unit is. If I could find one like that around here id get it just for my weekends pretending to be a detailer


a council estate lol, would rent one out if i still lived there


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Geordieexile said:


> It's getting out of it that's hard; the 3 door models are a swine because the doors are so long. My garage is in a block round the corner and is really small. It's rubbish :-(
> I'd need to park right over to one side so could only get down the side I squeezed out.


Ah man! At least you have something!

I'll never whinge about lack of space in my double again! :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> I said it before, and ill say it again.
> Damn u kempe.... im really really jealous mate


If you want to you can come down and use it for a day


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Think I'll end up moving house or building an extension!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

kempe said:


> If you want to you can come down and use it for a day


One day u WILL regret saying that , very nice gesture thanks


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> One day u WILL regret saying that , very nice gesture thanks


I dont mind :thumb:


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I'd just like to say Kempe is one of the FEW people I have met who actually means what he says and is as generous with his time-help as he seems to be on the forums, in other words he is a REALLY nice guy and as genuine as they come!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ive waxed in pouring rain.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

james_death said:


> Ive waxed in pouring rain.


I hear it soothes the skin after and stops the burn :thumb:


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

mirror finish details said:


> aww sorry guys i a have a lovely 2 car garage and can clean them inside if it rains, well it hardly ever rains here anyway.
> Feel mean sending this!


b4stard!!!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

kempe said:


> I hear it soothes the skin after and stops the burn :thumb:


Could do with skin soothing, just wet shaved my Head.....


----------

